# New Neo Primato



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone here have any experience with the new Deda tubed, steel fork Neo Primato, or know what's in store for '09?

I've been looking for a good, used EL OS Primato for so long, I am just about ready to go new.

If anyone has a 54cm Primato in EL OS with Diamente stays and a flat, steel fork crown, please PM me.

Or, if you own, or have ridden one of the new ones, please give us your impressions, especially compared to older EL-OS Primato's or SL/SLX Professional models.

Thanks.
zmud


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

http://derosanews.com/

It's available in KAS colours!!

I would expect the ride to be as good, or better, than the older ones.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I got a chance to ride a team Primato in the early 90's. We had a race in SC and the Saab team was comped to show up. I did about ten laps of the 1km course on Declan Lonegan's DeRosa neo Primato with a steel fork. The other team riders on smaller frames had carbon forks. If I had the money I would have bought one. At the time I was racing on a Raleigh 753 and the Primato felt more responsive and had less chatter in the turns.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

That's it? Come on, Uncle GW sent me half the payment today. I'm tired of waiting for an EL OS model. Is the Deda better?

I love the Kas scheme, and since I'm flush on Faema...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> That's it? Come on, Uncle GW sent me half the payment today. I'm tired of waiting for an EL OS model. Is the Deda better?
> 
> I love the Kas scheme, and since I'm flush on Faema...


Well Toomany found an ELOS and I am working on one, so maybe you're not trying hard enough??

OK, that was mean, even for me.

b21


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*el*

Barry - check this recent Craigs find out. Giro d'Italia. Sticker says Nivacrom Oversize. No dents or dings but unfortunately the paint has a number of chips and scrapes.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that was the model that came between the Professional and Primato, time-wise. What does the gusset at the bottom bracket look like?


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Giro D'Italia*



zmudshark said:


> I think that was the model that came between the Professional and Primato, time-wise. What does the gusset at the bottom bracket look like?


I don't have the full history on the bike and would like to find out more about this model. I have seen classified ads on the web for the Giro d'Italia in two different frame materials. This one looks similar to a Primato recently shown here with an obvious difference no internal cable routing. Can't remember what the bottom bracket area looks like but that could well be different too. I will get a BB picture over the next few days. It has a mixture of Athena and Chorus parts. I'm bummed about the number of paint chips and scrapes and may want to do something about that in the future.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

nickb4 said:


> I don't have the full history on the bike and would like to find out more about this model. I have seen classified ads on the web for the Giro d'Italia in two different frame materials. This one looks similar to a Primato recently shown here with an obvious difference no internal cable routing. Can't remember what the bottom bracket area looks like but that could well be different too. I will get a BB picture over the next few days. It has a mixture of Athena and Chorus parts. I'm bummed about the number of paint chips and scrapes and may want to do something about that in the future.



She's lovely dude, look to De Rosa for a re-paint..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the Giro d"italia model was one where the front triangle and rear stays were of different tubing.

I remembere looking at one where the front triangle was Genius and the rear was Brain.

Not sure what the rear would be on this one.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

nickb4 said:


> Barry - check this recent Craigs find out. Giro d'Italia. Sticker says Nivacrom Oversize. No dents or dings but unfortunately the paint has a number of chips and scrapes.


nice find, you could be TMB's twin!!


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Primato*

Have had my Primato since '96. Wonderful bike, will never give her up.
Great ride characteristics, smooth and fluid, not the most responsive, but very steady.
When I got her (replaced my DeRosa SLX that had an unfortunate run-in with a Buick - insurance covered the upgrade), she was one of the hottest bikes in the circuit, and one of the lighter bikes. Now that I have a Look, have to say that the Look, at least for me, does ride better, handling is sharper and significantly lighter.

But like I said, I'll never give up the DeRosa, she holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*bottom bracket area*



zmudshark said:


> I think that was the model that came between the Professional and Primato, time-wise. What does the gusset at the bottom bracket look like?


here's a picture of the bottom bracket area of the Giro d'Italia I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahh, not the same as the Primato, more like a Professional. Thanks for posting that.

I'm on my search for the perfect De Rosa, and this adds to the 'Book of Knowledge'.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

The Primato I have does have that buttressed BB. Pretty slick looking but be forewarned, it does collect dirt and stuff and can be a pain to clean.

One other thing, the original DeRosa paint job is nothing to write home about (chips easily). Will be looking to get mine repainted over the winter.


----------

